# Introverted or Extroverted???



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure this poll has been done before, but I'm curious to see the results. My assumption is that there would be many introverts among us, but I don't necessarily think SA means you have to be introverted. 

Anyways, I'm quite the introvert, how bout yourself?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Introverted.

On a side note, did you recently undergo a sex change or do you just want some more profile hits? heh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am actually a bit extroverted.

Are you implying that he's become GammaGirl90? :lol He's still male....or is he? :con


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Extroverted and proud.


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

_100 % introvert but I dream in extrovert_


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm actually not completely sure about this. I think I have both introverted and extroverted tendencies. If I manage to build up my self-esteem and self-confidence one day, I have a feeling I might find that my true nature is actually slight extroversion...


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

SAD can mask extroversion. If you are extroverted when your confidence/self-esteem are high and your anxiety is low, you're probably an extrovert.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm an introvert.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Not really sure, but probably leaning more towards introvert.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

introvert


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Intra intra intraVERT - oh dear...I should go to sleep!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm way introverted


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

introverted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very much introverted.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Introvert


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

True introvert. I used to think I might be an extrovert, but since I'm practically over my SA, I've realized that I love solitude and people tire me. Some of my most enjoyable and fulfilling times are spent alone.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm definitely an introvert. No doubt about that!


----------



## Dedra Emberfox (Dec 7, 2010)

*Introvert*


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

It's only ten to one. We need more introverts!


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Introvert, have been since middle school. Sucks too since I was such an extrovert when I was a kid. =/


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I don't really believe in extrovert vs introvert, at least in my case. I think if I have high self esteem, no SA, and surround myself with people that I'm actually interested in, then I can become extroverted.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

introvert, always have been since I was little


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

introvert, as a kid i hid when the phone rang and when somebody knocked on the door.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

<--introvert :yes


----------



## Lone Wayfarer (Jul 25, 2015)

I feel as if my mentality is extroverted but when I put it into action I end up feeling introverted. It's like beeing trapped in a cage. Am I the only one that feels like this?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Definitely a bit of both*

bipolar?

when shouted at, I recede or flare up.

A matter of employment only
or healthcare reception.
when I don't get what I need


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Introverted.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Introverted. Basically because I have no reason to go out, if I did, I wouldn't hesitate to go.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Extreme introvert.

But I can become extroverted under the right circumstances.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I've had some suspicions that maybe I am a lil bit extroverted but those suspicions were shattered just recently. I spent a week with a friend and I almost went nuts because of no alone time. I really need some alone time or I just get all antsy, anxious, and depressed. :C


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Extremely........ Cool.


----------



## saperson (Jun 28, 2015)

i think it makes sense that a lot of the people here are introverted


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

How can you be extroverted and have SA???

That literally makes no sense...


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Gee. A forum for social anxiety has a introverted majority. What a surprise. I would never have guessed were it not for this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iCod said:


> How can you be extroverted and have SA???
> 
> That literally makes no sense...


Yeah you can, a lot of people think introversion = SA but it doesn't. Extroverted people get their energy from and are happier being around other people, but may still feel anxious around them, introverted people get their energy from being alone and generally prefer solitary activities.

There have been quite a few extroverts on this forum over the years who have wanted to go clubbing and stuff, and be around people, but were just too anxious to be able to do it.

As for myself I'd say I'm neither - ambivert.


----------



## Moonpuppy (Jul 26, 2015)

Not many extroverts on this site... I am an introvert.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Probably an extrovert at heart, but have become introverted over the years because of people.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Introverted


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

iCod said:


> How can you be extroverted and have SA???
> 
> That literally makes no sense...


You can like people and still be anxious around them. :crying:

I think people are delightful; they just make me want to throw up. If I didn't have my stupid problems I'd probably be a therapist right now. Only a good one, because I don't secretly hate people.

And someone would be on here complaining about how clueless I am. :laugh:


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

iCod said:


> How can you be extroverted and have SA???
> 
> That literally makes no sense...


Can you be allergic to your favorite food?
Can you love cats but be allergic to them?

I'm an extrovert and I think a lot of my depression comes from like what @lonely Wayfarer said, being trapped in a cage of my low self-esteem, and not being able to get out and be the life of the party.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in the middle, almost. But lean towards introversion.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Extroversion with SA is such a bad combo. At least with introversion, you're fine with being alone for most of the time. I'm near the middle too but go more towards introversion.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm about 85% introverted but 15% extroverted. I do have my extroverted and out going moments. 

It's weird though, when I'm alone, I want to hang out with people, but when I'm around people, I want to be alone.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Introverted


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm an introvert. But I think there's a misconception about introversion and extroversion. It does not mean that an introvert likes socializing any less than an extrovert. It's just merely where one derives his energy. I enjoy being by myself but chatting with people online. Whereas an extrovert might find that boring and need to be outside chatting with people. But both ends are social by nature.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Let's just say I adapt.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I'm an introverted introvert.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Intorvert.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Definitely an introvert but somehow most of my friends are extroverts. Its very tiring sometimes but they're worth it. Sometimes well most of the time i wish i was an extrovert because a large majority of the people i hang out with and all of my family are extroverts.


----------

